# An Balisk



## Myronn (22. April 2007)

Huhu Balisk,



guck mal hier: http://hdro.buffed.de/db/1040/quests?questid=129 bei der Quest hast Du den Startort vergessen. Kannst Du den noch nachtragen? Ich bin noch nicht soweit dass ich da hin könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danke!

Myronn


----------



## Balisk (22. April 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Huhu Balisk,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uppppsss... werde ich nachtragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

